
Best React UI component libraries for 2018 – part 2. Enjoy - jonisar
https://blog.bitsrc.io/best-react-ui-component-libraries-for-2018-part-2-d231dcb04c0a
======
Justsignedup
I ugh.... dislike this research.

It has React Grommet as #5. Working with Grommet I can attest that it is a
terrible framework.

Their "grid" makes you want to avoid any sort of layout that grommet gives
you. Their icon set is kinda terrible and pretty darn opinionated. And they
are making a complete incompatible rewrite for grommet 2.0.

I would use Bootstrap or anything really. Just not grommet.

